# Protocolo de un mouse USB genérico.



## nomames (Abr 2, 2010)

Saludos.

Soy nuevo en esto de la programación USB y como proyecto de tesis tengo que hacer un dispositivo hardare que simule ser un mouse USB (solo que para detectar el movimiento utilizaré 1 acelerómetro), de tal modo que al conectarlo a la PC, esta lo detecte como si fuera un mouse e instale automaticamente el driver que le asigna por defaul el SO windows xp SP2.

He tratado de buscar el código que traen los mouse en el pic interno, pero no he encontrado nada . 

¿Alguien de ustedes sabe donde puedo encontrar el protocolo USB de un mouse standar, es decir, el código fuente o los archivos HEX que debo cargarle al PIC, o bien, como puedo medir los pulsos que el pic debe enviar a la PC con el fin de que ese tren de pulsos la PC lo reconozca como un mouse?.

Gracias y espero alguien pueda ayudarme u orientarme en esto de la programación USB.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 3, 2010)

Hola nomames

Tal vez en el siguiente enlace encuentres algo que te sirva.
http://www.google.com.mx/search?sou...&rlz=1T4ADRA_esMX346MX346&q=protocolo+usb+2.0 
Este articulo está interesantehttp://www.zator.com/Hardware/H2_5_3.htm 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

